# Some HUGE diver scallops



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2008)

I should've taken a picture of it before I cooked it--maybe I'll do it today at work--but we got these huge diver scallops in the other day. They were labeled as U-10s but they were more like U-6s. Each scallop was like 3-4 oz each. Here's a picture of the already cooked scallop that I also posted in another thread. I'll try and post a pic of a raw scallop as well. It's the size of a petite filet mignon.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 31, 2008)

Mmmmm...scallops and whipped cream, Yum!


lol  j/k


----------



## sattie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep... I love scallops!


----------



## elaine l (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are lovely scallops....well under the foam.  Just kidding, not a fan of foam.


----------



## miniman (Jul 31, 2008)

They look great


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2008)

IC, what do big scallops like that taste like in comparison to the smaller ones? Are they as sweet and tender?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, here are the pics of the uncooked scallop. I used a peeler for size referrence:









Constance, bay and sea scallops have different flavors. To me, bay scallops don't taste anything how a scallop should taste. I love the brinyness and flavor of fresh sea scallops.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow those are huge. They look to be about the size of my fist.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2008)

Once again...you've made my mouth water!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2008)

We're fortunate to get those hockey-puck-size lovelys here as well.  The last time I bought them - FOUR came to a pound!!!  And they're dry-pack as well, which is the only way I buy scallops these days.  Don't need any chemicals added to & leaking out of my scallops, thank you very much - lol!

As far as sweetness & tenderness - they're just as wonderful (if not moreso because of the lack of chemical solution) as their smaller brethren.

My favorite ways of fixing them are to just briefly sear them in a cast-iron pan with a little bit of extra-virgin olive oil, & then either 1) serve them on a bed of baby greens graced with a bit of Asian Ginger Vinegarette or Thai Sweet Chili Sauce, or 2) serve them plated with a dollop of freshly-made basil pesto atop each one, with buttered Orzo pasta & a green salad on the side.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm about ready for some sashimi scallops!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 1, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> And they're dry-pack as well, which is the only way I buy scallops these days.


 
We get ours dry packed too, but we dry them out overnight in the refer before we use them if they're going to be pan seared. If not, they don't caramelize properly due to the moisture and the natural sugars. It can be done if we don't have any other scallops in house, but they need to be cooked on a pretty low heat or else they'll burn super quick.


----------



## Constance (Aug 1, 2008)

I've had sea scallops, and I agree about the flavor. I've just never seen any that large, and wondered if the bigger ones got tougher. 

Sure would love to have a plate of that!


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you put them on a rack when you dry them out?


----------



## babetoo (Aug 1, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Okay, here are the pics of the uncooked scallop. I used a peeler for size referrence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i adore scallops but they are over the moon in price here.

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

Constance said:


> I've had sea scallops, and I agree about the flavor. I've just never seen any that large, and wondered if the bigger ones got tougher.
> 
> Sure would love to have a plate of that!



You know that that vegetable peeler came from his Barbie playhouse and those scallops are actually just bay scallops


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2008)

lol, elfie.

i didn't know that they sell skate filets that large... 

elfie, wait up...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 2, 2008)

marigene said:


> Do you put them on a rack when you dry them out?


 
Yeah, otherwise the liquid from the scallops and the condensation will accumulate and the scallops will be sitting in a puddle of water.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You know that that vegetable peeler came from his Barbie playhouse and those scallops are actually just bay scallops


 
No, it's actually from my Dora the Explorer cooking set.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2008)

so, you sing "suh suh, suh suh suh scallops"?


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2008)

ironchef said:


> No, it's actually from my Dora the Explorer cooking set.



Well, see how you are!


----------

